# Hamas plans 'day of rage' in response to Trump's Jerusalem decision



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

'RED LINE' CROSSED
*Hamas plans 'day of rage' in response to Trump's Jerusalem decision *


Trump to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital, forge ahead with moving US Embassy
Why Trump's promise to move US Embassy to Jerusalem is so controversial
6:34Conway: White House pushing through pieces of Trump's agenda
6:08President Trump's bold move in Israel

HILLARY IGNORED HARVEY WARNING?
*Lena Dunham says she told Clinton campaign about 'rapist' Weinstein*


Terry Crews slams former National Enquirer editor accused of sexual assault for threatening him with false story
Kevin Spacey accusations halted 'Usual Suspects' production in 1995, Gabriel Byrne says

LEAVE SANDERS ALONE
*Penny Young Nance: Haters like Chelsea Handler being unfair to press secretary*


Chelsea Handler calls Sarah Sanders lewd names on her talk show, sparking outrage
0:49Chelsea Handler takes some brutal shots at Sarah Sanders

Elections39 mins ago
*MEDIA BUZZ: Why Trump, GOP leaders are now backing Roy Moore*


Politics
*Clinton visits New Hampshire, dismisses Trump's claims of voter fraud*


----------

